# Any advice how to wick dead rabbit rta



## rebornvapers

Hi everyone I got my self a dead rabbit rta but no matter the build or what I do to my wicks I get dry hot after dry hit!!!
Please can anyone help






Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Can you post a PIC of the build deck and what you currently have going there?

Also give me some info on your build there. Coil sizes, coil types, resistance and wattage. 

RTA Dry hits can be a number of things. even a hidden little hotspot on the coil where everything else is done perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

smilelykumeenit said:


> *Part 2 - Wicking an RTA
> *
> This is my Patent-Pending @smilelykumeenit RTA Wicking Technique. It uses the least cotton possible to deliver the best performance to any Dual Coil RTA. If you follow these steps and checks, you might never get a dry-hit nor a leak again! I will be using Cotton Bacon Prime in this demonstration, and you will see the Efficiency Technique on a fixed-length product. I will be wicking a set of 30/38 Aliens in a Petri RTA.
> 
> View attachment 132382
> View attachment 132383
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the steps above to thread your cotton through the first coil, leaving a wick in line with the edge of your atomiser.
> View attachment 132384
> 
> *This is where things are different: *
> Cut the long end of the wick off, flush with the edge of the coil.
> View attachment 132402
> View attachment 132385
> 
> 
> Rotate the deck 180º and repeat the Threading Process with the other coil, from the same side.
> View attachment 132386
> View attachment 132387
> 
> 
> Cut the long end flush with the coil. Your wicks should have one long end and one short end, like this:
> View attachment 132388
> View attachment 132407
> 
> 
> Holding the short end, fluff the long end of each wick. Again, don't be scared to remove a lot of cotton. We only JUST need to cover the Juice Flow Holes.
> View attachment 132389
> View attachment 132401
> View attachment 132400
> 
> 
> Trim the ends square with the edge of the atomiser.
> View attachment 132404
> 
> 
> When cotton is wet, it swells. If it is then pinched, it will clump together. This means that once your Juice Flow is covered, it should not be disturbed. I use the following Priming Procedure to encourage the cotton to swell into any gaps.
> View attachment 132405
> 
> a. Starting at the centre, begin applying juice to the coils until they begin to absorb it.
> b. Keep adding more juice until a fat, wide droplet forms on each coil.
> c. Move to the short ends, working the juice into the centre of the wick. You should see the droplet form on the coils again.
> d. Move to the long ends, starting close to the coil. The goal is to leave the ends dry, but everything else saturated.
> e. Move back and forth between the coils and the 3 positions we have juiced, until everything is nice and nice.
> View attachment 132406
> 
> 
> It is time to close the Chimney Section. As you can see, the long ends of the wicks are on the left. This means the chimney can be rotated to the left to help fold the wick down and right, in line with the Juice Flow Holes. I love the Petri 22mm RTA because the deck unscrews from the base, and the glass is removable. These 2 features allow me to manipulate the cotton if needed. In the photo below, you will see a small gap on the right. This is a leak waiting for some juice to happen.
> View attachment 132390
> 
> 
> Using sharp tweezers, manipulate the wick to cover the holes completely, by hooking rather than pushing, to spread the cotton rather than squash it.
> View attachment 132391
> 
> View attachment 132393
> 
> At this stage, one can apply juice to the wick from the outside, thus fully priming the cotton.
> Re-assemble the atomiser as necessary.
> View attachment 132394
> View attachment 132395
> 
> Fill with juice and enjoy!
> *20 Likes for each part of Tip #2 will unlock a Bonus Tip next week! No tagging!*


i use the method above, works perfectly every time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## rebornvapers

I don't have it whit me so can't remember the specs but here are pics of the build I there but I have trying different builds and different wicking I have tried having the coils as high and as low to the build deck as I can get











Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

I have found with this RTA (and most other dual RTA's) it likes for the wicks to be combed out quite a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

rebornvapers said:


> I don't have it whit me so can't remember the specs but here are pics of the build I there but I have trying different builds and different wicking I have tried having the coils as high and as low to the build deck as I can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk



Ok cool, so just a quick look I think you might have a bit to much cotton. However your running Claptons which I have found likes to randomly create little hot spots if you dont compress the hell out of them.

My susgetion would be.
1. Pull out the wicks and do a dry burn. check for really bright red lines on the coil... inside and outside. if you see any run your tweesers over the areas where you have hot spots (Do this after burning and not during).

2. follow @lesvaches wicking guide. and like @Adephi said you can come out quite a bit of wicking. When you put the wick into the juice holes / guides you don't want to push the wick into the groves, just guide them and then a little temping to get all the fibres in. If you find yourself having to force them in, you have to much wick. also try to have a little gap between the fibre end and the bottom of the deck. so if you look at it from the side...



If that makes sense... Doing that will ensure that even the fibres in the back can wick up a fresh flow of juice and will also stop them from vamping juice away from other fibres further up the line.

another important thing with clapton. make sure there is absolutely no gap at either end of the coil where the wick leaves the coil. if there is a little gap between the coil and the wick it will create a dryburn sensation on those end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rebornvapers

Arthster said:


> Ok cool, so just a quick look I think you might have a bit to much cotton. However your running Claptons which I have found likes to randomly create little hot spots if you dont compress the hell out of them.
> 
> My susgetion would be.
> 1. Pull out the wicks and do a dry burn. check for really bright red lines on the coil... inside and outside. if you see any run your tweesers over the areas where you have hot spots (Do this after burning and not during).
> 
> 2. follow @lesvaches wicking guide. and like @Adephi said you can come out quite a bit of wicking. When you put the wick into the juice holes / guides you don't want to push the wick into the groves, just guide them and then a little temping to get all the fibres in. If you find yourself having to force them in, you have to much wick. also try to have a little gap between the fibre end and the bottom of the deck. so if you look at it from the side...
> 
> View attachment 176618
> 
> If that makes sense... Doing that will ensure that even the fibres in the back can wick up a fresh flow of juice and will also stop them from vamping juice away from other fibres further up the line.
> 
> another important thing with clapton. make sure there is absolutely no gap at either end of the coil where the wick leaves the coil. if there is a little gap between the coil and the wick it will create a dryburn sensation on those end.


I'll give it a go tonight when I get home and see if I get a better result. 
Thank you for the help will let you know if I do come right 

Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rebornvapers

Arthster said:


> Ok cool, so just a quick look I think you might have a bit to much cotton. However your running Claptons which I have found likes to randomly create little hot spots if you dont compress the hell out of them.
> 
> My susgetion would be.
> 1. Pull out the wicks and do a dry burn. check for really bright red lines on the coil... inside and outside. if you see any run your tweesers over the areas where you have hot spots (Do this after burning and not during).
> 
> 2. follow @lesvaches wicking guide. and like @Adephi said you can come out quite a bit of wicking. When you put the wick into the juice holes / guides you don't want to push the wick into the groves, just guide them and then a little temping to get all the fibres in. If you find yourself having to force them in, you have to much wick. also try to have a little gap between the fibre end and the bottom of the deck. so if you look at it from the side...
> 
> View attachment 176618
> 
> If that makes sense... Doing that will ensure that even the fibres in the back can wick up a fresh flow of juice and will also stop them from vamping juice away from other fibres further up the line.
> 
> another important thing with clapton. make sure there is absolutely no gap at either end of the coil where the wick leaves the coil. if there is a little gap between the coil and the wick it will create a dryburn sensation on those end.


I cleaned the Dead Rabbit RTA last night and rewicked it and so far so good. Vaped on it last night and again tonight.
I'm on the 2nd tank now and no dry hits yet.
So thanks for all the help guys!!
Been vaping for a month and jumped into the deep end but getting rta's and rda's but happy to know there are people willing to help out . 
Thanks again 

Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Arthster

rebornvapers said:


> I cleaned the Dead Rabbit RTA last night and rewicked it and so far so good. Vaped on it last night and again tonight.
> I'm on the 2nd tank now and no dry hits yet.
> So thanks for all the help guys!!
> Been vaping for a month and jumped into the deep end but getting rta's and rda's but happy to know there are people willing to help out .
> Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk



No problem brother. Just get in and do it, it's the best way to learn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SparkySA

rebornvapers said:


> Hi everyone I got my self a dead rabbit rta but no matter the build or what I do to my wicks I get dry hot after dry hit!!!
> Please can anyone help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk


Step 1 

Coils close to build deck without touching the posts, I can clearly see your coils are to high the juice has a long way to travel, and bonus is the whistling will also go away

Step 2 
Don't wick thick it should all most move freely in your coils, based on increased airflow you cannot wick that thick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SparkySA

rebornvapers said:


> Hi everyone I got my self a dead rabbit rta but no matter the build or what I do to my wicks I get dry hot after dry hit!!!
> Please can anyone help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305F using Tapatalk


FYI I HAVE A DEAD Rabbit, if the vendor at vape revolution didn't show me how to wick it I would have called it a "alive screaming dry rabbit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA

Sparkys tips on how to kill your already dead Rabbit:

My first attempt went something like this:

Mehhh it looks like a RTA wicks like a RTA even screws in like a RTA but guess what you would be dead wrong. 

Due to the high build deck it has a few secrets 

Coils too high it sounds like a asthma guy playing a fluit 

Coile medium hight it sounds when you stick your head out of a car window at 120km/ph

Coils nice and close to the build deck sounds like when a girl whispers "let's go braai bby"

Wicking you know everybody says size matters well not in this case 

Wick length just past the guide holes your wick will sogg into the juice well when saturated

And when you wick don't think about the squeezing into a skinny Jean type of wick think more of getting into pajamas nice and loose wick not too tight and zero strain to get it out if you know what I'm saying

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparkySA

Heeeyy I just invented a vape measurement

Skinny jeans tight 
Pajamma loose

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SparkySA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

SparkySA said:


> Heeeyy I just invented a vape measurement
> 
> Skinny jeans tight
> Pajamma loose



I like it... Change approved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Arthster said:


> Ok cool, so just a quick look I think you might have a bit to much cotton. However your running Claptons which I have found likes to randomly create little hot spots if you dont compress the hell out of them.
> 
> My susgetion would be.
> 1. Pull out the wicks and do a dry burn. check for really bright red lines on the coil... inside and outside. if you see any run your tweesers over the areas where you have hot spots (Do this after burning and not during).
> 
> 2. follow @lesvaches wicking guide. and like @Adephi said you can come out quite a bit of wicking. When you put the wick into the juice holes / guides you don't want to push the wick into the groves, just guide them and then a little temping to get all the fibres in. If you find yourself having to force them in, you have to much wick. also try to have a little gap between the fibre end and the bottom of the deck. so if you look at it from the side...
> 
> View attachment 176618
> 
> If that makes sense... Doing that will ensure that even the fibres in the back can wick up a fresh flow of juice and will also stop them from vamping juice away from other fibres further up the line.
> 
> another important thing with clapton. make sure there is absolutely no gap at either end of the coil where the wick leaves the coil. if there is a little gap between the coil and the wick it will create a dryburn sensation on those end.



Awesome post @Arthster !
That right there is why this forum is invaluable to enthusiast vapers
Lots of info and advice when you need it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## andrewlp

I just want to thank you vape wizards for the absolutely brilliant advice that's been posted here. You have saved me from ditching my Dead Rabbit RTA as I had thought I had tried everything and was experiencing exactly the same problems as rebornvapers. I have just followed the steps you guys suggested and immediately found relief after some serious chain pulls. No dry hits. Better airflow. Decent flavour. So relieved. Thanks again fellas

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

